# e-medical login Link for Medicals.



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Friends,
I don't know if everyone is aware of this or not but I just found out this yesterday and may be helpful for others who are anxious on their medical results.
I found this link for e-medical

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

You can login using you HAP ID ,family name and DOB.
you can check the report submitted by the clinic to immigration department.
although it may not have much details but it shows your medical tests taken and status.
Maybe you can keep it as a proof of medicals done or just another Australian document in your safe keeping.

Thanks


----------

